# Is this normal? Male dog humping..TMI



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weegee is just over a year old and not neutered. He has been humping his female pack members (fixed) almost the whole time we have had him. Usually, he goes after Ditto, because Daisy will swat at him if he tries to bother her. We have corrected this a million times. It seems to happen in spurts. It can be weeks with no humping, and then all of a sudden he HAS to do it. He becomes obsessed. Maybe there are females in heat somewhere and he can smell it?

Anyway, my main question is disgusting. For the past month or so, when I catch him humping one of them, he is wet and so is the dog he was on. So I assume he is ejaculating? Is that normal? All of my other male dogs never did this. Also, my other male dogs seemed to actually be humping to dominate as all the information I have read says. However, Weegee really doesn't act dominate towards them (other than humping) and he gets a weird look in his eye when he is doing it and he will sit and cry while staring at them if I am watching him (he wont do it if I am looking). He REALLY seems like he CAN'T control himself.

I know he needs to be neutered, but we can't afford it right now. He WILL be neutered before testicular cancer is a big concern and he wont be fathering any liters because he is always with one us.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My poodle mix was neutered very, very young. Three years later, he still humps everything (and, yeah, sometimes it is a little damp where he does it.) My toy female was spayed at about a year, and she still humps our 11 month old standard poodle if he lays down long enough. And, my standard boy is intact, and he grabs my leg about once a day.

My standard will be neutered, but I have had so many dogs whose behavior (humping) has really not been effected greatly by that.

Nonetheless, the behavior I do not want, is a dog who does almost anything to get out of my fenced yard if he catches the scent of a female in heat. All but my toy were rescues, and, like yourself, I have no intentions of allowing accidental breedings.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

He gets his whole belly wet. I really hope he stops when he is neutered because the past few days he has been humping his male pack member, which is new for him. It seems to be getting worse with age.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I think they all want to hump sometimes - the boys and the girls, altered or not... 

Spike has a pillow we named "Humpy"... he destroyed the first one shaking it, and is on to another now... The rules are that he can hump the pillow if he can do it on his own. we do not hold the pillow. he cannot push it against us, etc. He can occasionally get it on the stairs just right, or on the ottoman, but it's pretty rare.... 

I also have a husband and a teenage son in the house - the occasional pillow hump is hardly the most shocking or disgusting thing I witness around here... 

sarah


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't really worry if it was occasional. It is a constant obsession for a few days and then he will forget about it for a week or two. As I said, it seems to be getting worse. When I catch him doing it I say his name or no and he will stop until he thinks I am not looking. I've tried redirecting his attention and also putting him in time out. At this point, if neutering doesn't help, I don't know what will.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you checked out your local Animal Control? They might offer low cost neuter/spay surgery in your area.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

There is a low cost program, but at this time I don't think I could afford that. They also don't offer pain meds after, which is something I would want. I would also like to get preop bloodwork. I might have some money for it after Christmas.


----------



## Petey's Mom (Nov 27, 2012)

My Petey is 8, and he is neutered. He still humps blankets......


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I was so happy to see this thread! :act-up:
When I brought him home at 2 months he was humping his bed and sucking on it like he was nursing. We couldn't get him to stop, so the bed went away once holes were in it. It's been five months and he got a new bed. Nothing changed. His eyes lit up and he immediately started. I'm so glad he's not alone! :act-up:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Raven is a little younger than WeeGee and he has started being VERY interested in humping within the last month. He doesn't tend to hump people or male dogs, but he really loves my female dog Sam and pretty much any other girl that comes around is running the chance of having him try! And he also gets that "glazed" look in his eye, which makes me think he isn't necessarily being dominant. Anyways, the only time something wet happened was once a week ago. I was driving home from work with him and Sam in the back seat and he spent the whole 20 minutes humping her...he got so worked up he pee'd all over his front legs and my seat. I'm positive it was urine, it definitely smelled and seeing as he is unneutered, that smell is still lingering...gross! Gotta get some better cleaner.  And yes, ejaculation is normal, I've seen and heard of other male dogs getting to that point. 

I would try to distract WeeGee, if you can. Usually I can call Raven off and get him interested in a toy or treat. I don't think he's ever going to lose interest in doing it..even when I neuter him it may or may not stop him. So might as well learn how to deal with it lol!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I was observing Bentley and his new bed this morning, wishing he would give up and use it for a bed. Now he seems to be nursing it. I wouldn't think that would hurt anything, would it. Could he possibly be sucking air, and would that be bad? I read online it might be from being weened suddenly, or taken away from Mom too early. What do you think?


----------

